# a starter loft for racers



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

im building a new loft for my pigeons because i have all stock loft pigeon that are breeding. and i it is going to be my fist year racing them.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

*My Starter Loft*



sunwater said:


> im building a new loft for my pigeons because i have all stock loft pigeon that are breeding. and i it is going to be my fist year racing them.


MY STARTER LOFT


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

8 feet by 12 feetand two 3 feet by 12 feet aviary


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

i can't see pictures of any of these lofts


----------

